# Kodak 2050 Slide projector not reversing



## Pete W (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello people!

I picked up a batch of Kodak S-AV 2050 projectors that all exhibit the same fault. They do not reverse, either when the reverse button is pressed or through control via dataton trax.

There is no sound or pulsing of a solenoid when reversed is pressed of except on one of the projectors. 

I have serviced them and the advance/fan are all fine. 

When I depress the solenoid responsible for switching between advance/reverse the reverse button becomes active, but only seems to advance.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Cheers 
Peter


----------



## Amiers (Apr 30, 2017)

1 or 2 is a coincidence but a batch that doesn't reverse seems like whoever had them last didn't want them to reverse and disabled it somehow.

This guy has alot of good stuff http://www.kxcamera.com/S-AV 2050.html I would shoot him an email and see if he can get you reversing again


----------



## Pete W (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts, I'm in the u.k. so that might be expensive!


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 30, 2017)

Pete W said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I picked up a batch of Kodak S-AV 2050 projectors that all exhibit the same fault. They do not reverse, either when the reverse button is pressed or through control via dataton trax.
> 
> ...


Just a thought. I'm sure you've got this covered but I'll mention it just in case.
Very brief actuation of the forward button should result in cycling forward.
Have you tried depressing the reverse button a little longer than you might normally?
All of my Carousel experience was with North American projectors rather than your S-AV's.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Pete W (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Ron,

After a late night service sessions managed to get 4 out of 6 working. The culprit is the reverse solenoid which had become stuck in the forward position, presumably through lack of use or over lubrication at some point . WD40 did the trick and easing them in and out for a while.


----------



## Dionysus (May 1, 2017)

WD40 really is fantastic for REMOVING lubrication is it not? really makes me wonder why so many people think its a good lubricant.

Regardless glad to hear you've fixed your problem. I was actually going to suggest exactly that. It may of been a while since ive used that technology but back in the day I used it well enough. One show where I resurrected 4 projectors, made my slides in photoshop and had a shop take the digital files and make slides for me. Worked great, especially since the other show was using every digital projector that could be begged borrowed or stolen at the same time.

Cheers.


----------



## Amiers (May 1, 2017)

WD40 is the worst thing ever. To keep anything moving for a while. Good at pulling pins or freeing up some locked rusted nuts but outside of that it sucks. 

Glad that it's moving but it's a temporary fix don't expect it to last long. 

I would get yourself some high temp grease or some powder graphite on it sooner than not. When the WD40 gunks up you will have that much more of a mess on your hands.


----------



## Pete W (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

